# [solved] Changes to nfs?

## pactoo

Hello,

after an kernel- and nfs upgrade (2.6.33 and 1.2.1) I have a strange phenomenon:

```

# mount 172.16.39.1:/new/ /mnt/import/

mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified

```

Now I would like to know, what is wrong with this line? Doesn't matter wether I specify "-t nfs" or not or wether I use trailing slashes or not. I recompiled rpcbind, which seems to have replaced portmapper, as well as nfs-utils and util-linux. I also retyped it and used hostname instead of IP, but no change

----------

## pactoo

```

-o vers=3

```

found here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805745-highlight-nfs+mount.html

----------

## NathanZachary

Thank you for posting your solution here so that others may more readily find it.  :Smile: 

----------

## BrummieJim

Yeah, second that.

----------

